# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Asemakohtaiset aikataulut

## kemkim

> Se ei liene mikään salaisuus, että metro on paikallisista liikennevälineistämme luotettavin. Edellytyksetkin ovat paremmat kuin millään muualla välineellä.


Joo, metroon ei vaan ole aikatauluja. Tai on, jos hoksaa sellaiset tulostaa asemakohtaisesti Linjaoppaan kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joo, metroon ei vaan ole aikatauluja. Tai on, jos hoksaa sellaiset tulostaa asemakohtaisesti Linjaoppaan kautta.


Onhan metroon olemassa ihan samanlainen aikataulu päätepysäkkilähtöaikoineen kuin mille tahansa muullekin linjalle. Se löytyy netistä ja aikataulukirjasta. Vai ymmärsinkö nyt jotain väärin?

New Yorkissa metrolla ei ole (yleisö)aikatauluja. Junat vaan tulevat.

----------


## kemkim

> Onhan metroon olemassa ihan samanlainen aikataulu päätepysäkkilähtöaikoineen kuin mille tahansa muullekin linjalle. Se löytyy netistä ja aikataulukirjasta. Vai ymmärsinkö nyt jotain väärin?


Näitä metron aikatauluja ei ole asemilla ainakaan saatavilla. Aikataulukirjasessakin taitaa olla vain päättäriaikataulut? Metroasemalla oleva aikataulunäyttö näyttää vain ajan seuraavaan metroon, ei kellonaikaa jolloin se varsinaisesti tulee. Metroaseman seinässä voisi olla ihan perinteinen analoginen metroaikataulu, johon olisi laitettu myös liityntälinjoihin sopivat lähdöt.

----------


## 339-DF

Jaa, siis sellainen samantapainen pysäkkikohtainen printti kuin ratikka- ja bussipysäkeilläkin on? Tottakai sellaiset pitäisi olla asemilla.  Ainakin joskus metrossa mielestäni oli isoja julisteita, joissa nuo tiedot olivat, vai muistanko väärin? VR:n asemillahan tuollaiset on.

Liityntäbussien merkitseminen tuohon aikatauluun on ollut esillä aiemminkin. On todella outoa, että sitä ei toteuteta, sen luulisi olevan aika itsestäänselvää kun kuitenkin on kyse nimenomaan liityntäjärjestelmästä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> New Yorkissa metrolla ei ole (yleisö)aikatauluja. Junat vaan tulevat.


Tässä punaisen #1-linjan aikataulu välille 242 st, Bronx-South Ferry, Manhattan.
http://www.mta.info/nyct/service/pdf/t1cur.pdf

Lisää löytyy osoitteesta: http://www.mta.info/nyct/service/schemain.htm

----------


## Saaresi

Netistä löytyy kätevästi. Jokaiselle asemalle on siis aikataulu.
Esim.
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1453601.html Itäkeskus, laituri 1.
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1453602.html Itäkeskus, laituri 3.
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1020601.html Rautatientori, laituri 1.
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1020602.html Rautatientori, laituri 2.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä punaisen #1-linjan aikataulu välille 242 st, Bronx-South Ferry, Manhattan.


Oho! Mistäköhän noita mahtaa saada siellä paikan päällä? Eipä ole tullut missään vastaan. Erilaisia liikennehäiriötiedotteita ja karttoja siellä on jaossa runsaasti, mutta aikatauluja ei missään, ei myöskään asemilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Netistä löytyy kätevästi. Jokaiselle asemalle on siis aikataulu.
> Esim.
> http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1453601.html Itäkeskus, laituri 1.
> http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1453602.html Itäkeskus, laituri 3.
> http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1020601.html Rautatientori, laituri 1.
> http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1020602.html Rautatientori, laituri 2.


Miksi tuo tarjoaa neljä vaihtoehtoa?
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/...opcode=1453601

----------


## a__m

> Miksi tuo tarjoaa neljä vaihtoehtoa?
> http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/...opcode=1453601


Valitsin vain oikeanpuolimmaiset Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren, jolloin sain vain kourallisen Itäkeskuksen lähtöaikoja, pääosin klo 5-7 aikana sekä arkisin klo 13-14 aikoihin. Taitavat olla lähtöjä, jotka eivät tule Itäkeskukseen Ruoholahdesta vaan varikolta tms.? Outo juttu sinällään.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Ainakin joskus metrossa mielestäni oli isoja julisteita, joissa nuo tiedot olivat, vai muistanko väärin? VR:n asemillahan tuollaiset on.


Et muista väärin. Ainakin keväällä 2004 Hakaniemessä oli aikataulut, mutta jossain vaiheessa ne vaihtuivat kokonaan metron vuoroväli taulukkoon. (Kaavio jossa lukee kuinka usein metroja kulkee milloinkin.)
Muuten tietääkö kukaan minne Hakaniemessä on kadonnut h23 aikataulu Toisen linjan uloskäynniltä? Muistaakseni sekin on ollut aikasemmin siinä ja 23 pysäkillä olevasta näytöstä ei ole hyötyä, kun sekin yleensä näyttää ilmoitusta: Hyvää matkaa! ja Trevlig resa (muistaakseni). Eli siitäkään ei ole hyötyä.

----------


## Saaresi

> Valitsin vain oikeanpuolimmaiset Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren, jolloin sain vain kourallisen Itäkeskuksen lähtöaikoja, pääosin klo 5-7 aikana sekä arkisin klo 13-14 aikoihin. Taitavat olla lähtöjä, jotka eivät tule Itäkeskukseen Ruoholahdesta vaan varikolta tms.? Outo juttu sinällään.


Saattaa olla, että linkityksessä kävi pieni virhe :P
Mutta kyllä tuolta (metro)asemakohtaiset aikataulut löytää, koska metroasemillakin näyttäisi olevan oma pysäkkinumero.

Pistetään nyt vielä Vuosaaren lähtöajat:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1541604.html
..ja vaikkapa Rastilan:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1541601.html Vuosaareen
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/pysakit/fi/1541602.html Ruoholahteen

Nuo metroasemien aikataulut ovat nimellä tyyliin Rastila (metro itään) ja Rastila (metro länteen).

----------


## Compact

> ...Ainakin joskus metrossa mielestäni oli isoja julisteita, joissa nuo tiedot olivat, vai muistanko väärin?





> Et muista väärin. Ainakin keväällä 2004 Hakaniemessä oli aikataulut...


Ja on muuten vieläkin! Kuvattu tänään:
Kuvalinkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Ja on muuten vieläkin! Kuvattu tänään:


Missä noi aikataulut sijaitsevat?

----------


## Compact

> Missä noi aikataulut sijaitsevat?


Taidan nyt jättää kertomatta  :Smile:  

Nämä nimittäin vielä joku HKL:n fiskaali, joka seuraa tätä foorumia, käskee heti poistamaan. Kotkalaisella, ja muillakin, on ainakin tämä viikonloppu aikaa nämä löytää, sillä tuskin foorumia luetaan HKL:llä viranpuolesta viikonloppuna. Voisin lyödä vaikka vetoa, että nuo aikataulut eivät kauaa nyt täällä jlf:ssä esiinnyttyään ole paikallaan.

Hakaniemen asemakompleksi ei ole niin valtava, ettei tätä "jostain" sopukasta löytyisi. Monenmoisia käytävähaaroja ja tasanteita siellä kyllä on.

Vanhojakin nämä aikataulut ovat, voimassaolo on nimittäin merkitty 2.8.2004-26.6.2005. Sekin puoltaisi pikaista poistamista. Eli liki kaksi vuotta sitten päättyneitä, mutta kai metroliikenne nyt sen verran vanhanaikaista on (verrattuna muihin kiskoliikennemuotoihin), että näilläkin vielä mennään?

----------


## kemkim

> Taidan nyt jättää kertomatta


Minäpä kerron, että Sörnäisissä S-marketin aukiolta voi käydä bongailemassa myös pysäkkiaikatauluja. 2004-vuodelta nekin.

----------


## Markku K

> Taidan nyt jättää kertomatta  Nämä nimittäin vielä joku HKL:n fiskaali, joka seuraa tätä foorumia... sillä tuskin foorumia luetaan HKL:llä viranpuolesta viikonloppuna.


*Haa! Väärä vastaus.* Teemme myös vuorotyötä.  :Biggrin:  No, en minä noita aikatauluja käräytä, antaa olla vain...  :Wink:

----------

